
How to Save the Troubled Graphene Transistor - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518426/how-to-save-the-troubled-graphene-transistor/
======
frank_boyd
> Last year, one team clocked a graphene transistor at a cool 427 GHz.

